

Neovim is shipping bundled libraries? BAD idea - dviola
https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/194

======
dviola
Why is Neovim shipping bundled libraries?

Why is it forking libraries?

This is a huge step backwards.

What is this? Windows? Why they ship all libraries as part of the project?

System libraries are there for a good reason, use them!

This has the potential to introduce huge security issues and it should be
considered bad practice.

Why not use git submodules at least to keep in sync with upstream?

I don't know about you but this is lame and I'd rather stick to Vim if this
project is going to start forking all the libraies that it will use.

